# Old Grumpy's better half



## Bounty Hunter (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's a pic of Mrs. Bounty Hunter's '79 GMC 4x4...





Her name is "Cinamon Girl", and she's got the exact same 468 big block engine Grumpy has, except an Edelbrock Performer cam instead of the Engel Racing cam...so she is a lot less grumpy than Grumpy.
She's a whole lot of fun to drive...almost the same horsepower and almost half the weight...she rips!
Old School and still cool...
...No Thank You, we ain't buying no stink'in Prius...
Bounty Hunter


----------



## little possum (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow, nice looking truck. Id rather drive a truck gettin a gallon to the mile than a prius. Prius' wont hold much wood in the trunk, and the saw cant ride shotgun


----------



## Paul61 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice ride, kinda partial to BB chevs myself!
What is the comp. of both your .060 over 454's?
BTW, did ya ask Bill Jenkins & Connie Kallita bout usin their handles??!! hehe
 Paul


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Aug 13, 2009)

Paul61 - Big Block Chevys are the stuff...the old saying "there's no replacement for displacement" may no longer be true, with twin-turbo 4-pops buzzing out 900 horsepower...but those things sound like an angry Yellowjacket, not a hot-rod. IMHO nothing beats the sound of a big V-eight lopeing along at idle, then revving up and smoking some fatties.

Old Grumpy's and Cinamon Girl's big blocks both have 9.1 to 1 compression, in order to use straight preimium pump gas. Even so, the distributor curve is critical, and requires heavier springs and an Accell adjustable vacuum advance unit. The carb tuning likewise is a task...but made easier with Edelbrock's square-bore carbs - they sell kits that let you dail in the primary and secondary jetting, staging, and accellerator pump nozzles. 

The supertrapp mufflers are part of the tuning process too...in order to have the desired scavaging effect you have to add disks until the "sound wave" and "exhaust pulse" hit the exit at the exact same time. Old Grumpy has 17 disks in each side, 2 more than Cinamon Girl (because of the Engel cam)

In Southern California anyway, older trucks are fast dissapearing...especially big lifted four-wheelers. It's really rare to see one, more so a cherry really well set up ride. There are still plenty of big lifted new Super Duty Fords, Chevys and Dodges...but they haven't stood the test of time yet...let's see where they are in 30 years...

Best Regards from the mountains of Los Padres,
Bounty Hunter


----------



## Paul61 (Aug 13, 2009)

Bounty,

Yup agreed on the BBC's, would like to own one @ about 635 cubes!

I drove a 454 pickup (race car tow rig) for about 12 years, you're sure right about the timing curve. That motor liked the crane adjustable vacuum unit along with a weight & spring curve kit.

I bought an LS7 crate motor from GM in 86, @ 13:1 that beast made over 600 HP with the stock flat tappet cam and roller rockers! The parts guy told me that he'd sold one to a 4 wheeler guy, said the fellow chased broken drive train parts till he yanked it!!
Mine went 130MPH right outa the crate in a 3200 lb drag car.
Currently I'm helping a friend install one of my old race motors (12:1- 396) in his Dad's 65 Biscayne, in place of the 327. Should be interesting with the stock M20 4 speed?

Paul


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice! A '65 Biscayne with a built 396!!!! Sweet!!!!  But that M20 is gonna smoke...

Got any pics?

Have a safe day,
Bounty Hunter


----------



## Paul61 (Aug 13, 2009)

no pics yet, will take some next week when it's close to completion.The car was purchased new by his late father & is next to mint (black).
My buddy is worried about the little muncie, I would be too,
that 396made good power, it went 118MPH in a 3200lb car. 
A power speed calculater tells ya that it takes 505 (real)hp to do that!
The motor has a "stock" L88 solid cam, roller rockers & stud girdle, 850 Holley, easily revs to 7000.
It wasn't as easy a swap as we thought, oil pan needed massive rework to clear the steering linkage. It was a long sump design (pickup truck model, maybe?), I had to notch 4" from the front of the sump which reduced the capacity to only 4 litres. I deepened it by 2" to get back some capacity & re worked the pick up.
We used a set of 2 1/8 Hooker headers left over from an early drag project.
I had to modify only 2 tubes but, the 4" slip on collectors needed to be modified to reduce/connect to the exhaust.
He had a gorgeous polished alum. rad custom built which included an alum shroud and dual elec. fans.


----------



## little possum (Jan 14, 2014)

Wish the pictures wouldn't have been lost. Howdy Brother


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jan 20, 2014)

Pics are gone? Now that stinks...


----------



## craddock (Jan 20, 2014)

ya I couldn't get the pictures up either


----------



## little possum (Jan 20, 2014)

New format deleted all pictures. I was trying to show my buddy Old Grumpy and Mrs Cinnamon. Keep those Bowtie Squares a rockin!


----------

